# Pushing the Limits of your gear



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Today was perfect out and we decided to take the Lostmen after the Spring Drum run in Tampa Bay.  They were easy to find because there were about 35 boats on them.  We got into the mix and started hooking up.  In the mix of the boats I went 0-6.  My Pa put two in the boat in short order.  They were kinda small though.










The Pack in the background.









The boats started falling off one by one the later in the day it got.  My Pa picked up another one, and after a quick release I got my runt of the day.










Once there was only 2 boats left I busted out the fly gear.  They were looking for a bigger pattern and would only track the crab for about 2ft and loose site of it.  I am tying something up tonight to fix it.  I switched back to my light tackle because I now had room to fight.  Loomis Greenwater, Stradic 3000 w/ 8lb power pro, 20lb leader, Mission Fishin Jig Head w/ Skrimp, and about 30 minutes of my life...









and the Hero Shot. I tried to pick him up but it didn't work out like I planned.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Hitting them again tomorrow and going to have my Camera with me this time. Thats what I get for lending it to someone...


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

NICE!!!....that looks like a blast...I request a detailed report when you get one on FLY!!!!!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm still mad you didn't call me...those fish are unnecessarily big...

Way to slay 'em!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

So much hate...when have you been allowed to make it out on a Friday...point proven, lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

well done!! -skinny  , reminds me of ol' gandy bridge, late nights, and blue crabs...oh and the squeeel of a 4/0 senator  ;D
                                   -'tide


----------



## RAYM (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow nice nice fish


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy moly, those are Monsters.

Hahaha, I gonna catch it's dad


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I have only heard rumors of the Tampa Bay black drum.... Those are monsters! 

Were they around a "key"?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the drum [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice job with those slobs!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lets say I was to go fishing on friday, where would one be able to find this floatilla of boats? Are they out near the skyway, desoto? I just want one! 

Also how are you guys rigging the shrimp? jig head, freeline maybe?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

There is gunna be a cold front hitting Friday, 30% chance of rain, and WINDY. It looks like Thursday is your last chance at them. The ones that I checked yesterday were pretty thin (another report in the works), and have already done there deeds.

-Richard


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dang! :'(


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

All I can say is WOW I dream of fish like that in my sleep great job.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Not quite as impressive as it would have been, had I not read your 2nd report 1st. ;D Still awesome though!!


----------

